# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Sabuydee world

## arrak

Hi everyone,

I'm rookie for excel forum. Now i working in Laos and wanna say hello with you guy by Lao language, "Sabuydee" is mean hello.
If you guy wanna travel in Laos or Thai, Please feel free to contact me.  :Smilie: 

Dear admin,Please do not delete my account naaaa, Thanks a lot.  :Wink: 

Have a nice day!!!
Arrak B.

----------


## Mordred

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

